# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Resetting instances (farming tokens)

## Crowd

Hey guys I was wondering how people go about resetting the instance at a particular point. I've tried a number of ways yet it's not working..
Thanks in advance

----------


## Lasian

If you tried to do an instance yesterday 8 hours ago (according to your post), instances were bugged. They usually reset instantly when the entire group is out of the instance

----------

